# Anyone had success after 2nd FET with same batch?



## Mollieboo+Two (Nov 1, 2006)

I am just totally resigned to failures  as have 2 frosties left after a fresh go and an FET (which wiped out 6 frosties) so just wondering if anyone has had success with 2nd FET from a failed batch?


----------



## Mollieboo+Two (Nov 1, 2006)

Just bumping up my own thread as am curious if anyone has had success or failure AFTER 2ND GO AT fet


----------



## Mollieboo+Two (Nov 1, 2006)

I guess that means - no-one has had success with 2nd fet from same batch


----------



## rosypie (Feb 1, 2007)

i wish i could answer you but am only on my first try. i'm sure there must be some successes on a second FET attempt from the same batch. have you tried trawling the FET successes thread?

good luck. it's not over until it's over and you have every reason to be positive until you know for sure


----------



## leannek (Mar 28, 2009)

hey 
first timer!! 
i had success on 2nd FET from same batxh now have twin boys 14 weeks old.
love to chat
leanne


----------



## Mollieboo+Two (Nov 1, 2006)

Leanek - wow - that's an inspiration. Congratulations on your lovely twin boys.  How many cycles did you have altogether?
I think I am going to try to get another fresh go and save the 2 frosties,but it is great to hear from someone who's 2nd FET has worked.
Enjoy your new family


----------



## Jomag (Oct 20, 2008)

Hi Mollie

I have four frosties left and am also wondering what my chances are with them if they are from the same batch as the ones that resulted in a BFN!  However, I have seen lots of girls on here who have been lucky with FET so I'm clinging onto that.  It really does seem to be pot luck when it comes to all this.  There doesnt seem to be any rhyme or reason to any of it!

There is a thread on here somewhere for success stories, if you go down that and read the historys it might give you a better idea of your chances.  Personally, I think I prefer to be ignorant to it and just hope for the best.  I have my review appt on Friday and am hoping to start d/regging again in May/June.  I just feel the need to go back and get my wee frosties before trying for some more with a fresh cycle.  

Good luck with it, whatever you decide.


Jo


----------



## Mollieboo+Two (Nov 1, 2006)

Thanks Jomag and I wish you loads of luck with your FET.
I went for my follow up concultation about a month ago and my con has agreed to put me on Clexane for any future cycles as this may help with implantation. So this gives me more hope that at least something will be different. however I am also trying to get a funded fresh cycle at the moment so I am now going to wait until I hear more about that before I decide.


----------



## Jomag (Oct 20, 2008)

Mollie - I might do my fresh cycle first too and save the frosties for my last ditch attempt!  Will see what the clinic says on Friday.

Can I ask what grade and cells your embies where?  Mine were only Grade 2, 2 cell embies at Day 2, which didnt fill me with much hope.  I am therefore hoping they will put the next ones back at Day 3 to give them a better start in life before transfer!  If that makes sense.


----------



## Mollieboo+Two (Nov 1, 2006)

Jomag - I had a mixed batch of frosties - on the fresh go they put back 2 x grade 1 (4 cell embies) at day 2 transfer and that was a bfn. Then on last frozen I had 8 frosties (6 had been frozen ungraded on day 1) they defrosted these 6 to give us 2 x grade 1 and we opted for a 3day transfer for that cycle and the embryo's were 4 cell and 5 cell but it was a bfn.  The 2 we have left are 2 days old and are grade 1 4cells.  I dont think it matters about grading sometimes as all our cycles have been with grade 1's and we got an ectopic then 2 x bfn. I know many people with differing grades who have gone on to get bfp's.
good luck for the consultation - you will be able to make better informed decisions after that.


----------



## beachbaby (Jan 31, 2008)

Hi Ladies, 

Just saw this thread and had to reply to you all.

From my fresh cycle i was lucky enough to have 10 frozen, ranging from 4-6 cell at 2 days. My fresh was a BFN.

All my FET's were medicated, first one thawed 3, 1 did net make it, got a chemical pregnancy.
2nd go, thawed 3 all made it transferred the best 2, a 4 cell and a 6 cell, another chemical.
3rd go, getting desperate as only have 4 left, clinic want to thaw all, but as we had only lost one out of 6 we asked to thaw 2 and if needed thaw the other2. thawed 2 both thawed perfectly, we transferred 2, 4 cell 2day emryo's who are now whopping nine minth old twin boys!!!

Never give up hope, it does work.

Mollie, keep the faith, you can get pregnant, stick with it.

Good luck to you all, hope your dreams come true

Beachbaby


----------



## Mollieboo+Two (Nov 1, 2006)

beachbaby - wow! You are a huge inspiration.  Well done for persevering as it worked for you in the end    Thanks for telling me your story.


----------



## lily17 (Sep 25, 2008)

Hi All

I have just got BFP  from frozen transfer, after a fresh transfer form same batch which was BFN!!! - so frozen worked for me after same batch fresh failed!!!

I had 2 fresh embies transferred from donor, and 5 put in freezer. After BFN, went back to try frozen transfer, only 2 embryos survived after thawing had both transferred, BFP!!



..... hope it helps

Karen xx


----------



## Mollieboo+Two (Nov 1, 2006)

lilly - Huge Congratulations to you on your   well done


----------



## Jomag (Oct 20, 2008)

Congratulations Lili!! That is great to hear and it gives us hope!

Can I ask what grade/cells your embies where when transferred, and where they transferred at day 2 or 3?

Wishing you a very healthy and happy pregnancy.

Jo


----------



## billydog (Apr 6, 2009)

Hi Molly,
We are in the exact same postion as you, failed on first fresh cycle and had the thaw 26/3 and transfered back on the 28th...in the waiting room now till test on the 13/4  let me know if you have any top tips !!

Georgina and Adam


----------



## lily17 (Sep 25, 2008)

Hi Jo

They were 5 day old blastocysts, both grade BC & CD and the transfer was done on day 17 of my cycle.
I have been taking progynova 3 times a day and cinone once a day, which I have been advised to continue until a scan in 2 weeks -then review.

Karen xx


----------



## Mollieboo+Two (Nov 1, 2006)

billydog - good luck for testing      sorry no tips from me, I've tried different things which havent worked, like the hypno CD, eating brazil nuts (selenium is supposed to help with implantation) avoiding caffeine, drinking lots of milk and water etc..etc.. at the end of the day I think it is down to waiting and hoping - I really hope it works for you this time


----------



## millwill (Aug 13, 2008)

hi, just wanted to let you know, i have got a BFP today with 2nd batch from frozen embryos.

Had fresh, then had 2 frozen, then had another 2 of my frozen, which were the best cell stage i have had 1x7cell, 1x8cell.

xx


----------



## Jomag (Oct 20, 2008)

Millwill - Congratulations!!! You must be so happy!!

I am downregging at moment for second try at FET, all being well and assuming I get two frosties to survive my test date will be 29th May.  

Good luck with your pregnancy   
Jo


----------



## millwill (Aug 13, 2008)

Jomag- thanks, i am still in shock but so happy. best of luck to you, and keep postive thinking.


----------



## Mollieboo+Two (Nov 1, 2006)

millwill - huge congratulations on your BFP it really gives me some hope - you would logically think that after 2 failed implants from same batch that it just wouldnt work - but you are the proof that it does - many thanks for sharing your good news and enjoy your pregnancy.

jomag - good luck with DR  and defrost


----------

